# Rocky Balboa



## Vegeta (Aug 29, 2006)

So what'd you think blockbuster or bomb?

Personally, I actually want to go see it. I enjoyed Rocky I-III, can't say much for the other two, but this looks like it MIGHT be okay.


----------



## mow (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm going to watch it. I think Stallone  can pull it off quite well


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 29, 2006)

I think making the Contender made him want to make a new movie, that and the pay day.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm having a feeling this will be lame but I'll still go see it. Only because I used to be a huge Rocky fan when I was a kid.


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 29, 2006)

will probably go see it but, think it will suck..


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 29, 2006)

I think this movie should have been about selling grills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2006)

It will be a blockbuster, in that it will sell a shitload of tickets.

Wether or not it will be any good, well that's another story.

I think it will be pretty good, at least on par with Rocky 2.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 29, 2006)

It needs some Dolph Lundgren though.


----------



## mow (Aug 29, 2006)

^ hah, touche


I dont mind the plot really, and I think it will work quite well. Rocky is like a rare breed, and old washed up boxers coming back to fight the good fight are always awesoem, hence George Foreman beign my fav heavy weight.

I reallt thin it's going to be a good flick. fingers crossed


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2006)

i want to see this!!!
here is a joke!!!
they named it rocky balboa because he coulndnt count past 7 haha


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 31, 2006)

This'd only be the sixth movie. It's working title was Rocky VI, but they called it Rocky Balboa to try and give it an edge over the other films.


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2006)

woops i meant 6


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 31, 2006)

Honestly, I didn't mind Rocky IV. I thought it was fine. My problem with the series lied with V, like most every other normal Rocky fan. I think this movie can be worth a watch. He's not street fighting his cocky, ungrateful former student in the streets; he's fighting Antonio Tarver.

After V, I think Sly's learned his lesson. This should easily be better.


----------



## TheGenius (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that because of the success of Rocky I -V, Rocky Balboa will sell a lot of Tickets. I want it too be the best one yet but we'll all see in due time.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 2, 2006)

Rocky IV was the highest grossing so far, but honestly, I think this one will eclipse all the other movies. I honestly think it will be an alright movie, Sly is a little more mature than he used to be. That and I like boxing so much I will enjoy it even if its shit.

Same principal I enjoyed AVP, it was crap, but Aliens and Predators = AutoWin. Sly + boxing = AutoWin. Especially after how awesome
 the Contender was.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2006)

Or Rocky VI...

Anyways, how old is Sylvester Stallone?

And who is going to see this movie, or cares about it since you like Rocky movies?


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2006)

I liked the Rocky movies. I'll see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to watch it. Not in the theatres or anything, but a rental. Strictly rental.

I heard that guy from Heroes was going to be in it. I've noticed his little lip thing (Sly copy) has gotten progressively prominent. I suppose he's playing young Rocky?


----------



## ssj2yugi (Nov 29, 2006)

i'm definitely going to see it.  I loved all the other Rocky movies, so why not.  Plus a friend of mine and his twin brother are in the movie as spectators towards the end


----------



## kire (Nov 30, 2006)

I doubt I will see it..When I saw the trailer, I was shocked..I had to varify what decade it was..


----------



## Roy (Nov 30, 2006)

ill see it since ive seen all of the other ones


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 14, 2006)

Will it be good?  As the Angry Video Game Nerd put it, "It's fucking Rocky, of course it's gonna be good!"


----------



## Cuivreries (Dec 14, 2006)

I may watch it, but the movie seems average at best.


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 15, 2006)

Only way I can enjoy the ending is if Rocky dies after winning.


----------



## Aecen (Dec 15, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:


> i'm definitely going to see it.  I loved all the other Rocky movies, so why not.  Plus a friend of mine and his twin brother are in the movie as spectators towards the end



Even Rocky 5?  I could of produced a better movie.

And it will be terrible, I havent seen it and I can tell you the entire plot already...predictible.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 15, 2006)

I might wanna go see it. Rocky is pretty old now, and still wants to fight!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2006)

Aecen said:


> Even Rocky 5?  I could of produced a better movie.
> 
> And it will be terrible, I havent seen it and I can tell you the entire plot already...predictable.



Lmao, all rocky movies are predictable, still a good watch...except five


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 15, 2006)

The guy from Heroes is playing Rocky's son. 

Shishou spoiled me on the ending on IRC and I have to say that the movie is great. Even before I heard the spoiler the movie looks great. As good as the other Rockys and yeah I'm taking out Rocky V here. It's good. I can't wait to see it. I'm buying the Rocky Anthology from work just to pump up for the movie.

It's a damn Rocky movie for god's sakes. When has a Rocky movie been bad which isn't 5? That's why Slyvestor made this movie and that's because he didn't like Rocky 5 and how Rocky's story ended. There's only 2 ways the movie could end well and be great and one of those 2 endings does happen. 

It's a good movie.


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 16, 2006)

the Rocky movies made a mockery of the person who inspired them -________-


nothing in the movies compares to Rocky Marciano


but yeah, this one will be somewhat interesting, since it plays off of the Marciano and Ali computer battle. big difference though, Rocky didn't come out of retirement to fight Muhammed.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 16, 2006)

Moritsune said:


> the Rocky movies made a mockery of the person who inspired them -________-
> 
> 
> nothing in the movies compares to Rocky Marciano
> ...



The only thing based in Rocky Marciano was the name, the actual movie was based on a white guy who fought Mohamed Ali, and no matter how the champ hitted him the guy wouldn't go down


----------



## Moritsune (Dec 16, 2006)

Robin said:


> The only thing based in Rocky Marciano was the name, the actual movie was based on a white guy who fought Mohamed Ali, and no matter how the champ hitted him the guy wouldn't go down



the entire computer program predicting the outcome of the fight for the new movie is indeed of Marciano as well


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 16, 2006)

yo, Crazy...what is u new sig from? also, i might see this.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

It's from guyver  And ima see this Friday.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Never watched a rocky movie so I wont see this one


----------



## King (Dec 17, 2006)

This movie looks like one that I definitely want to see.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 19, 2006)

I did not like Rocky 2-5 b/c i felt it was too repetitive and predictable, but I still watched them anyway. They did not capture the dumb, potential wasting, underdog spirit of the first Rocky. But, I heared this one does and so I'm hoping this wont be like 2-5 but like the origianal.



> originally posted by *Vegitto-kun*
> Never watched a rocky movie so I wont see this one



You should not see any the sequels in that case except for the original, that is a classic. A true representation of the spirit of the underdog, if you dont get pumped and inspired after seeing that movie you lack... testosterone.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 20, 2006)

Black Swan said:


> I did not like Rocky 2-5 b/c i felt it was too repetitive and predictable, but I still watched them anyway. They did not capture the dumb, potential wasting, underdog spirit of the first Rocky. But, I heared this one does and so I'm hoping this wont be like 2-5 but like the origianal.



I have to disagree with you.  I felt all the Rocky movies were good.  True they were repetitive and predictable, but it's a damn boxing movie, what else do you expect?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rocky I was great, very emotional.  Rocky II was good.  Rocky III was my least favorite, but i still liked it.  I wasn't too big on the part with Hulk Hogan, but I did like how Apollo trained Rocky and set them up as great(best) friends.  Rocky IV was amazing and emotional.  Apollo, Rocky's best friend, dies and Rocky goes through intense training for revenge on the Russian(who goes against his evil leaders and past and turns into his own, self thinking person).  Rocky V was awesome also.  Rocky loses all his money and riches and ends up as broke as he was in Rocky I.  And the emotional build up to the street fight at the end was great.  The fight was awesome also. "Hey Tommy, you wanna hit him?  Why don't you try to hit me"  I can't remember exactly how that quote goes, but when i heard it i got pumped and was like "WHOOP HIS ASS ROCKY!!!" haha


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 20, 2006)

Ebert and Ropert gave it two thumbs up!!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2006)

somehow ppl are luving it.... i'm hoping to see it soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Now i want to see its


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

Two thumbs up, huh? I don't trust those guys ever since they gave STEALTH two thumbs down! :amazed

Stealth should have won an Oscar.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Two thumbs up, huh? I don't trust those guys ever since they gave STEALTH two thumbs down! :amazed
> 
> Stealth should have won an Oscar.



I agree, 10/10, and yes i saw it



I'm kiddin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

I know, right? How could they not give that an Oscar pass?!? It absorbed qualutiy acting like a QUANTUM SPONGE!!


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 22, 2006)

Great movie. They ended it in a very good way, far better than the 5th one, which was supposed to be the last. 
I'm glad they made this movie and gave Rocky Balboa a worthy goodbye.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 22, 2006)

NO MR. T = NO DRAIGY SEE


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2006)

I am going to watch it tonight w/ my friends. :>


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2006)

Saw it, very kick ass. I like this ending way fucking more then 5 *Hated 5* but the last fight seemed a bit rushed. Still a very emotional/sad but great movie


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 22, 2006)

I have not seen Rocky I,II,III,IV, or V, but I did go see Rocky Balboa tonight.
I am familar with the older movies{Overall premise and conclusions}, but I did really like this movie. Great story, and it felt like a great way to end the series.

I am thinking about going on a hunt for the other movies and giving them a look.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2006)

^Yeah you gotta, 1 2 3 4 are great, five could of been ALOT better though.


----------



## Sasori No Danna (Dec 24, 2006)

This is a great movie-not because it's in the rocky series but because it is just good
finally there are 5 good rocky movies
(and no Rocky V doesn't exist. there was Rocky I, II, III, IV, and then Rocky Balboa. Rocky V, psh next you'll tell me there was a Caddyshack II)
Favorite line: "What's wrong with going toe to toe with somebody, saying 'I am'?" (Rocky to his son)


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 25, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Yeah you gotta, 1 2 3 4 are great, five could of been ALOT better though.


 
Yeah, I have been hearing that 5 is not up there with the others.
I guess I will see for myself soon. heh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Moondoggie said:


> I have not seen Rocky I,II,III,IV, or V, but I did go see Rocky Balboa tonight.
> I am familar with the older movies{Overall premise and conclusions}, but I did really like this movie. Great story, and it felt like a great way to end the series.
> 
> I am thinking about going on a hunt for the other movies and giving them a look.


If you have Comcast, they are playing all 5 movies in the On Demand section. Some of them are in HD.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't believe there are  still people that had NEVER seen a Rocky movie...that's like never hearing a Michael Jackson song, lol.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 26, 2006)

watched, luv it, and found some closure.

it is not the best movie of all time, but damn it almost had me teared up.

this actually makes homage to rocky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 26, 2006)

Teared up? Sounds like classic Rocky.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2006)

it not about how hard you get hit...its about getting hit hard and keep moving forward


----------



## conceptz (Dec 27, 2006)

not what I expected, but still a good movie.

look out for Rambo 4 next year.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you have Comcast, they are playing all 5 movies in the On Demand section. Some of them are in HD.


 
Unfortunately I don't have Comcast, but thank you.

@IronFist Alchemist: Who is this Michael Jackson you speak of?


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 27, 2006)

iam such a rocky fan...

i still cant believe i havent seen the movie yet..

i must watch it..

i hope its as good as the other rocky movies..


----------



## ssj2yugi (Dec 27, 2006)

I watched it yesterday.  I enjoyed the hell out of it (even though I've always liked 1-5 also).  It was a slow movie but set up nicely.  I wasn't too big on the fight at the end, but it got better towards the end of the fight.  Very sad movie also ;..;


----------



## PierdolLeppera (Dec 29, 2006)

Robin said:


> The only thing based in Rocky Marciano was the name, the actual movie was based on a white guy who fought Mohamed Ali, and no matter how the champ hitted him the guy wouldn't go down


You're talking about Raging Bull with DeNiro.

As for RB, good movie, I especially liked how they made part of the fight TV-like. It added realism and emotion to the film.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Dec 29, 2006)

All I hope is that ROCKY FREAKING BLOCKS this time!!  As a former boxer and boxing coach, nothing pained me more than watching all of his movies and how he and all of this opponents block with their heads...It was the only boxing movie in history to not incorporate the most basic of boxing defense: BLOCKING!

Ill still watch it regardless, but Ill enjoy it more if they made it more realistic this time.  

@Pierdo: Love the Kikujiro sig, that movie rocked!


----------



## PierdolLeppera (Dec 29, 2006)

ValentineTheory said:


> All I hope is that ROCKY FREAKING BLOCKS this time!!  As a former boxer and boxing coach, nothing pained me more than watching all of his movies and how he and all of this opponents block with their heads...It was the only boxing movie in history to not incorporate the most basic of boxing defense: BLOCKING!
> 
> Ill still watch it regardless, but Ill enjoy it more if they made it more realistic this time.



*Spoiler*: _minor movie spoiler_ 



Yep. With his face mostly.





> @Pierdo: Love the Kikujiro sig, that movie rocked!


It did, thx!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 1, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> watched, luv it, and found some closure.
> 
> it is not the best movie of all time, but damn it almost had me teared up.
> 
> this actually makes homage to rocky.



Ya, plus its the first movie ive seen in awhile where people actually clapped at the end so I guess I wasn't the only one who liked it


----------



## Angelus (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw this movie today and I LOVE it. I thought it was nice when Rocky visited the places of his past in the first part of the movie; made me remember the first time I watched Rocky I when I was a kid.

The only thing about this movie I didn't like was Rocky's opponent, he was really lame, nothing like his opponents in I-IV.

Thank god Stallone made Rocky VI, it would have been a disgrace to this awesome series, if V would have been the final movie.


----------

